# Won't start



## Ron Pinette (Aug 31, 2017)

My 2510 had an issue with the tach reading what looked like double the normal reading. I disconnected the battery, took the ground off, for a couple of minutes. Reconnected and all was fine. I shut it down and went to restart and it didn't have enough power to turn the starter. Checked the battery and the ground that I thought I got tight was loose. I put it on the booster and it would turn over but wouldn't fire. The booster wasn't fully charged and the starter worked hard to turn so I let it set and charged the booster overnight. I tried this morning to start it and would turn the starter but not start. I'm not getting why it won't start if it will turn over. I have never had an issue with my tractor. It always starts no matter.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, when a diesel won't start its not getting fuel. Check your fuses. You may have blown a fuse when you were messing with the battery connections. Then check your fuel shut-off solenoid. It should be right near the inlet to the injection pump.


----------



## Ron Pinette (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks, I got it running. I guess it just needed more of a charge than what I was giving it. I was ready to buy a battery but she started right up strong this morning so I lucked out.


----------

